# Anyone got any Goldies?



## GoldfishFanatic (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey I am just getting back into the hobby and my favorite fish ever is the goldfish! and I was wondering if anyone had any that are unwanted or not needed! I have one comet goldfish named Albert and he had a mate but sadly she passed away and I was wondering if anyone had any extras. I live in Ada, Minnesota if that helps. and my phone number is 218-474-1821


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

I have 23 goldfish alot right? Unfortuantly I love them all and I recomend going to online ordering websites to get them since it's covid 19.


----------



## GoldfishFanatic (Sep 29, 2020)

cool! what kind of goldfish are they?


----------

